# Question about kayak length...



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm considering purchasing a kayak from LL Bean to float streams and rivers, mostly the Big Darby and Scioto. The model I'm looking at comes in 10 and 12 foot versions. I know from experience - _I used to own a 13 footer but I didn't use it for fishing_ - that a 12 foot boat is better for getting around lakes and quarries, but the 10 foot boat is a lot cheaper. 

Any thoughts or suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Moved to the Kayak forum.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

How big of guy are you?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Not big. 5'9" 170 pounds. I'm wondering if the 12 footer would be impractical for the Darby, or just not "ideal." If it would work, it would be nice to have a 12 footer for lakes. I'll probably order it tomorrow evening...


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I use a Native watercraft U-12 and found it to be an ideal size for small river fishing.....I've never been in a position to where i wished it was smaller......there have been times on bigger water where I wished it was a little longer.....90% of my fishing is small to mid-sized rivers though so it works out quite well......

Mike


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Both sizes will work, ten footer its really nice on small rivers and easier to turn.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm 5'11", 175lbs. The yak in my pic is a 10.5' yak. I've paddled it on the Darby a whole bunch. For me, I wouldn't want a boat an inch longer....for streams like Darby.
As far as flat water, mine has a drop down skeg, so it tracks like a longer boat when it's down.
Are you in a hurry to order it?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> I'm 5'11", 175lbs. The yak in my pic is a 10.5' yak. I've paddled it on the Darby a whole bunch. For me, I wouldn't want a boat an inch longer....for streams like Darby.
> As far as flat water, mine has a drop down skeg, so it tracks like a longer boat when it's down.
> Are you in a hurry to order it?


I want it for pre-spawn. I just talked to a guy at LL Bean who is a professional smallile guide up in Maine. (The same guy who sold me my favorite fly-rod last year.) His boat of choice is Wilderness Systems' tarpon, which is a twelve-foot sit-on-top with lots of bells and whistles. I wasn't sold until he brought something to my attention that I hadn't really thought of, the ability to paddle upstream through riffles. This of course would get my wife off the hook for having to shuttle me back to my car three or four days a week. (Anyone who is married would recognize that as an unsustainable situation.) He was familiar with the Darby and said the tarpon works fine on that type of river.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You might want to do a whiff more research. I have no personal experience, but I have a few buddies who said the Tarpons have issues with the locations and structural intergrity of the scupper holes. They have all had their boats start leaking at the scuppers after they hit underwater rocks. 
Here's an interesting discussion on a few boats, one of them being the Tarpon 12 :
http://www.riversmallies.com/forum/...g-over...Ride-135-Tarpon-120-or-Jackson-Coosa


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I own a couple 11 ft perception kayaks and I feel they are the best compromise for tracking and turning. If I could only have one boat for small creeks and river that would be the length. I also own a Tarpon 12 SOT. It still turns fine and I really like the stability and tracking of the boat. I wouldn't want to take it out if the water was cold though. You will get wet fishing out of it. I plug the scupper holes behind the seat and the two closest to the cup holder. I haven't put hundreds of floats on it, but I do have alot of floats and no issues with leaks yet. It's a great boat especially now that I upgraded to the newer model seat.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I have a newer tarpon 10, mine has already been patched once, the design of the hull also is huge issue in moving water, huge keel's front and back make it a great flat water boat, terrible river boat. It doesn't want to turn when you need it to, and the keel's also catch rocks, which can tip over, watch my son do it all the time. Love the design of the boat on the top. I don't see paddling up many riffles with any kayak, I've tried, lol, would almost need an outboard if the flow was high enough to float, it would be a near impossible task.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

You would do better in a 10' yak, especially if you are paddling primarily rivers. As far as "paddling" up riffles...if there is some depth to the river you can probably paddle up, but the shallow or swift moving water make it tough to paddle up most times. But you can still wade and tie 10' rope to bow loop and drag yak up through the rapid....I do it all the time with a tarpon 12' when i can't find a shuttle. 

I have taken the tarpon down some pretty hairy stuff and have hit my share of rocks and it didn't have an issue. With that said ANY sit on top does have that vulnerability, but any dealer that you purchase from that is reputable would patch it at no cost (and replace if less than a year old). our yak shop has been asked to patch yaks that we didn't even sell or carry from some reputable manufacturers (and some of the more highly rated sit on tops) and most times we will do it for a cost.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

I just bought the asced fs10 from bass pro today got the 10 foot model think I will be happy with it but I did quite a bit of research and it had great reviews just dont buy something you are not going to be happy with it still is a nice chunk of change unless you are filthy rich good luck on your purchase


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I went ahead and purchased the tarpon 120. If it proves to be unmanageable in the Darby, I'll buy a smaller boat and be stuck with two. At the same time, I'm looking forward to fishing some bigger water this year with the 12 footer, including Clearfork reservoir, which is where I'm from.


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

Dealz you will be happy with tarpon i have the 10 footer and love for small streams i also have a 12 for bigger water including rivers and larger streams. Have fun catching some smallies


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

StuckAtHome said:


> I have a newer tarpon 10, mine has already been patched once, the design of the hull also is huge issue in moving water, huge keel's front and back make it a great flat water boat, terrible river boat. It doesn't want to turn when you need it to, and the keel's also catch rocks, which can tip over, watch my son do it all the time. Love the design of the boat on the top. I don't see paddling up many riffles with any kayak, I've tried, lol, would almost need an outboard if the flow was high enough to float, it would be a near impossible task.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


+1 on that! You want a real work out.... Try paddling back up any river once the flow hits 80+cfs and riffles.... I know for my self i get real tired, real fast with nearly nothing to show for it!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Great choice on the Tarpon. WS makes great yaks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

colonel594 said:


> +1 on that! You want a real work out.... Try paddling back up any river once the flow hits 80+cfs and riffles.... I know for my self i get real tired, real fast with nearly nothing to show for it!


I'll keep my wife on standby if I can't somehow make it back to my car.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

colonel594 said:


> +1 on that! You want a real work out.... Try paddling back up any river once the flow hits 80+cfs and riffles.... I know for my self i get real tired, real fast with nearly nothing to show for it!


You just get out to wade in the shallower riffles. I have paddled several miles at a time up many creeks and rivers without any problem at all, including the Scioto at 1000 cfs (well...that was a sweat). You can't go by cfs. It depends how the riffles and channels set up. A pool in a river showing 500 cfs may be easier to paddle up than a channel in a creek showing 200 cfs. I don't think cfs equates to water speed. I can paddle up the Darby, Tangy, and parts of the Nut at normal flows with no problem, but the Koko...fahgettaboudit...and they are all about the same size flows.

I discuss the paddle/pedal option for solo trips in this thread:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=210088


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Lol, like to see anyone paddle up koko, not my idea of a good time, the river doesn't pool up and slow down very often. I solo big walnut all the time, trick is go upstream first while your not tired, then you can easily float back to your ride, I just clip my rope to my shorts and wade up the fast stuff, fishing as I go, it's really relaxing way of fishing. Paddling up rifles waste too much energy for me.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> Lol, like to see anyone paddle up koko, Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'll bet Drew boy could. 

I remember my first time I was planning on going to the Koko, I PM'd you for advice. You tried to tell me. I got about a half mile upstream and was spent.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Some people just don't listen, lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

